# Best Uni Remote for Tivo Roamio?



## hostage (Jul 27, 2004)

I have been looking at buying a Logitech Harmony Ultra + hub to control my project, ps3, av system, tivo, and a few other things like lights. I like the ability to macro things, though I am wondering if anyone who has switched to a uni remote realized they are lacking something, so they end up getting out the old Tivo remote? I love the Tivo remote, though I am having issues as I can't program the power button to turn on/off my projector or AV system. I got volume control and mute to work, though can't change the input ><


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

Yes. No universals have full qwerty or native RF like the Slide pro.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

I've never had a universal remote that beat the Tivo peanut, thus the universals almost always wind up in the drawer.


----------



## NickTheGreat (Aug 31, 2015)

I'm the opposite; I hate factory remotes.

My Harmony remotes work well with it. And they can turn on/off all my devices, Hue lights, and have customizable favorites with icons on screen. 

I can only think of one or two times where I've wanted a qwerty remote for my TiVo. But then again, I just use it to record and watch stuff.


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

I also much prefer my universal by far. I was just pointing out what was missing. Having macros, icons and every possible command for every device far outweighs having no qwerty. I especially like having every TiVo command like an actual Stop, macros for skips and discretes for captions.

That said, programming projector power and input commands should be no problem on the Slide Pro.


----------



## elborak (Jul 15, 2014)

I mostly agree, though I've never seen the appeal (other than bling) of the icons. Do you folks actually *look* at your remotes when you use them? I do only rarely; it's all by touch.


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

Many of my devices have far more functions than physical buttons on my remote. My AVR has nearly 400 functions. So I have no choice but to look at it now and then. Even my TiVo device has several more functions than buttons. Since I have about 30 activity macros for my 18 devices, that requires looking too. Of course I use all the physical buttons by feel. 

My TiVo remote isn't even in the same ballpark as my universal.


----------



## danorum (Nov 25, 2015)

mdavej said:


> I also much prefer my universal by far. I was just pointing out what was missing. Having macros, icons and every possible command for every device far outweighs having no qwerty. I especially like having every TiVo command like an actual Stop, macros for skips and discretes for captions.
> 
> That said, programming projector power and input commands should be no problem on the Slide Pro.


What universal remote has a stop button for TiVo? I didn't notice that on my harmony remotes.

Dan


----------



## hostage (Jul 27, 2004)

mdavej said:


> I also much prefer my universal by far. I was just pointing out what was missing. Having macros, icons and every possible command for every device far outweighs having no qwerty. I especially like having every TiVo command like an actual Stop, macros for skips and discretes for captions.
> 
> That said, programming projector power and input commands should be no problem on the Slide Pro.


I know you from the AVS forums, window2000bug there. You actually talked me into the Harmony route, though I decided to ask the Tivo folks to see if they miss anything with their old remote, before I commit to something that expensive. Out of all the remotes I ever had the Tivo was my favorite. If my Tivo remote was compatible with my Receiver and Projector I might be more inclined with it. That and I completely HATE my PS3 controller. I can't charge it with a normal USB charger, it isn't easy to use for watching Blue Rays, and the power has to be on to the PS3 to charge it, lastly the PS3 doesn't have IR. Bah...anyway I think having a play/pause button would be great for watching blue rays. I will be able to control a lot of other things as well with a macro.

I also need to figure out what route I should go with remotes. White seems like it would be easier to see in the dark, though might show dirt easier. I am looking at two refurbs:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Logitech-Ha...719762?hash=item487b168912:g:OmYAAOSwBahU7Rou

and
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Logitech-Ha...710233?hash=item4635589bd9:g:SoUAAOSwQPlV97ef

Edit: I wonder if I would be better off paying about $20 and buying it new and get the newer version: http://www.bestbuy.com/site/logitec...lack/8203175.p?id=1219317044078&skuId=8203175


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

danorum said:


> What universal remote has a stop button for TiVo? I didn't notice that on my harmony remotes.
> 
> Dan


Aren't universals are pretty much a blank canvas? I just add any command I want to any remote I want. The pronto hex for Stop was posted here recently. Just send it to [email protected] and have them add it to your account.


----------



## danorum (Nov 25, 2015)

mdavej said:


> Aren't universals are pretty much a blank canvas? I just add any command I want to any remote I want. The pronto hex for Stop was posted here recently. Just send it to [email protected] and have them add it to your account.


Thanks. I didn't know you could do that with the Harmony ones. I thought you were limited to what was in their db already.

Is there a standby (for the Roamio Pro) code for the Logitech ones too? I would really like to make sure that my living room TiVo gives up its tuner when the tv is off.

Dan


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

hostage said:


> I know you from the AVS forums, window2000bug there. You actually talked me into the Harmony route, though I decided to ask the Tivo folks to see if they miss anything with their old remote, before I commit to something that expensive. Out of all the remotes I ever had the Tivo was my favorite. If my Tivo remote was compatible with my Receiver and Projector I might be more inclined with it. That and I completely HATE my PS3 controller. I can't charge it with a normal USB charger, it isn't easy to use for watching Blue Rays, and the power has to be on to the PS3 to charge it, lastly the PS3 doesn't have IR. Bah...anyway I think having a play/pause button would be great for watching blue rays. I will be able to control a lot of other things as well with a macro.
> 
> I also need to figure out what route I should go with remotes. White seems like it would be easier to see in the dark, though might show dirt easier. I am looking at two refurbs:
> 
> ...


I hope I didn't talk you into that one. It's pretty much universally hated for its awkward layout. If that's not an issue for you, I'd go for the new one. You never know what used ones may have been through. Unless the price is fantastic, not worth the risk, IMO.

Keep in mind also that the latest Harmony models have no skip buttons, something I use hundreds of times per day. You have to use different buttons, long presses or gestures, which is a deal breaker for me.

I also wouldn't let the PS3 push you into a $200+ remote. You can control a PS3 with any cheap IR remote plus a $12 Nyko dongle.

EDIT: I remember your AVS thread now. I tried to talk you out of this remote and into a 700 and retiring the PS3 from blu-ray duty. Consider that you're spending 3x the cost of a new blu-ray player on a remote to control your PS3. Makes no logical or fiscal sense.


----------



## Chuck_IV (Jan 1, 2002)

I'm in between. I use a Harmony and URC remote on the 2 main setups I have. There is no way I can use the Tivo remote since I not only have the Tivo, but also a Roku on each TV as well as a WD Live SMP on one and a Popcorn Hr A-210 on the other to stream my movies in 1080p with full HD audio. I have a Plex server running but don't get 1080p on the Roamios and I don't get the full HD audio using the Roku's Plex client.

I do use the Tivo peanuts in the bedrooms with the minis.


----------



## hostage (Jul 27, 2004)

mdavej said:


> I hope I didn't talk you into that one. It's pretty much universally hated for its awkward layout. If that's not an issue for you, I'd go for the new one. You never know what used ones may have been through. Unless the price is fantastic, not worth the risk, IMO.
> 
> Keep in mind also that the latest Harmony models have no skip buttons, something I use hundreds of times per day. You have to use different buttons, long presses or gestures, which is a deal breaker for me.
> 
> ...


Bah! Must have been confused with someone else. Someone also recommend the Nevo C2 remote for $18. Money is less important than having my wife ask me "why did you get another player blah blah blah... Would she think a remote would cost this much? ;-)

As long as the remote can learn and use macros I will be happy as I want to have lights and other items turned off automaticly.


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

hostage said:


> Bah! Must have been confused with someone else. Someone also recommend the Nevo C2 remote for $18. Money is less important than having my wife ask me "why did you get another player blah blah blah... Would she think a remote would cost this much? ;-)
> 
> As long as the remote can learn and use macros I will be happy as I want to have lights and other items turned off automaticly.


I don't think I recommended the Nevo to you, but I love that remote. I have many of them. They run circles around similar Harmonys and are an amazing value right now. It's not a good fit for you though because of your lighting automation requirements. They're kind of clunky when it comes to that.


----------



## hostage (Jul 27, 2004)

I have a LED strip that comes with an ir remote. I am thinking of having the ambient less dim or power off when the system is turned on and then have them turn on, when I turn the ht off. If i can have a remote learn the ir commands i input then I would be happy. Now that I think about it I will only use the ps3 when i watch a blue ray, which will require me to insert a disk so maybe power on is a moot point. Though there is the IR dongle + ir remote. I assume my mini has an ir reciever on it. Then there is the question of the dehumidifier power. I have old x10 3 prong and a cm15a controller. Don't know if that will work, though it does have an RF antenna on it, though that wont help, unless I have an RF remote. Then there is the used ir thing they discontinued that people sell on ebay for a lot. To bad my dehumifier doesnt have an IR sensor like my air purifier does.

I can get a harmony companion with hub refurb for $70, though it looks like same setup, minus the lcd. Though if it doesnt have a skip ahead button, which I do use on the tivo controller ><

Hard finding something for my setup.


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

hostage said:


> Hard finding something for my setup.


Not really. Now that I know the details, an IR remote will work fine. If we don't have one already, we can make the perfect device file for your lights on the Nevo. Harmony can't even control X10 without an IR543. You can get that Smart Control thing if you want, but it's not necessary. Realize that the Smart has no IR of its own, so can't control something directly in front of you, only things line of sight with the hub or blasters. But you might love it. Many do.

My system is far more complex than yours, and Nevo handles all of it easily. I have a house full of X10 junk and 17 other devices (including an old PS3). Granted I have the RF model, but all would work fine if I used just IR. A Harmony 700 would handle your system just fine and has all the right buttons.


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

danorum said:


> Thanks. I didn't know you could do that with the Harmony ones. I thought you were limited to what was in their db already.
> 
> Is there a standby (for the Roamio Pro) code for the Logitech ones too? I would really like to make sure that my living room TiVo gives up its tuner when the tv is off.
> 
> Dan


The *Standby* command may or may not be present depending upon what TiVo you tell the Logitech software the remote is for; when I programmed mine I programmed the remote as one of the older Series 3 machines that had *Standby* and added *A*, *B*, *C*, and *D* keys by teaching them from the Roamio remote. By the way, it's not called *Standby* in the Harmony database, it something like *Power Toggle* or *Power On*.

The other useful commands I have found are "closed captions on" and "closed captions off"; my wife uses them all the time when actors start talking with English accents. I found the Pronto codes for these and others in the remotecentral.com database, programmed them into a Samsung S4 cellphone using the "Unified Remote" app, and taught them to my Logitech Harmony remotes from the S4.


----------



## hostage (Jul 27, 2004)

mdavej said:


> Not really. Now that I know the details, an IR remote will work fine. If we don't have one already, we can make the perfect device file for your lights on the Nevo. Harmony can't even control X10 without an IR543. You can get that Smart Control thing if you want, but it's not necessary. Realize that the Smart has no IR of its own, so can't control something directly in front of you, only things line of sight with the hub or blasters. But you might love it. Many do.
> 
> My system is far more complex than yours, and Nevo handles all of it easily. I have a house full of X10 junk and 17 other devices (including an old PS3). Granted I have the RF model, but all would work fine if I used just IR. A Harmony 700 would handle your system just fine and has all the right buttons.


I might be more inclined to go with the Smart w/ hub if I can control the x10 controller I already have. I do worry about spending $70 on a used product that is essentially end of life, though I do have about 6x 3 prong X10 units if I wanted to connect other things.

I do have two other ideas for controlling the dehumidifier

1) Use the 12v trigger on the projector to activate a relay that will close the dead man switch for the dehumidifier's reservoir full float. This might be a cheap DIY solution as I have played with relays before with my Nest as I automated the whole house humidifier and let the Nest control it. I could also attach the condensation pump dead man switch to also to stop the dehumidifier in case of a pump failure. I got the idea from here:

http://www.dslreports.com/forum/r20591750-wiring-together-dehumidifier-and-condensate-pump

2) I could use something like the sears auto switch, if they still make them or if I can find one. I could attach my dehumidifier into one of the accessory outlets and plug my air purifier, which as an IR sensor into the tool outlet. That way when I turn off the purifier with a remote it should in theory cut power to the dehumidifier. The only problem with this is if there is a min/max requirement for power before the accessory is activated.

http://toolmonger.com/2007/04/16/20-auto-switch-50-shop-vacuum-400-festool-dust-collection-vac/

Edit: I still have the option with the X-10 controllers, though I don't want to buy anything extra, unless if I have to. I would love to figure out if the cm15a controller that I have can be controlled by the Harmony Hub. I know it has a learning ability, but I don't have the X-10 PHR04 RF remote that controls it.


----------



## hostage (Jul 27, 2004)

To answer my own question it does not look like X10 is able to control RF devices o_0.

https://forums.logitech.com/t5/Harm...F-cable-Box/m-p/1452838/highlight/true#M27564


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

I've answered this multiple times in multiple threads. You need an IR543 to control X10 from any universal remote. I've been doing it for years to control all my X10 devices, RF or otherwise. 

X10 works over RF and power line. The IR543 is an IR to power line gateway. It will work with every X10 switch in your system. I do know a little something about X10 as I have written my own PC and smartphone apps from scratch to control it. 

I would use a humidistat and float switch for the dehumidifier. I can't think of any reason to remotely control something like that.


----------



## hostage (Jul 27, 2004)

mdavej said:


> I've answered this multiple times in multiple threads. You need an IR543 to control X10 from any universal remote. I've been doing it for years to control all my X10 devices, RF or otherwise.
> 
> I would use a humidistat and float switch for the dehumidifier. I can't think of any reason to remotely control something like that.


Yeah, though I always need to know WHY. 

The reason I want to control the dehumidifier as it is very loud and in located in the HT. So I have to manually turn it off when it is more humid and don't want to forget to turn it back on, which I have.

I also ran into something like this: https://www.adafruit.com/product/268

For $25 it doesn't seem like a bad idea as I would have to spend a few bucks on a relay anyway and I wouldn't need to take apart my dehumidifier or solder.

There is also another X-10 solution with the 12v trigger. It is about the same price after shipping, the big pro to this that I can kill power to more than one thing:

http://www.amazon.com/X10-PSC01-Pow...&ie=UTF8&qid=1451584480&sr=8-1&keywords=PSC01

With that in mind would a Nevo C2 or Harmony 700 w/ a PS3 IR dongle be the best? I think both would push past the $70 Harmony Companion w/ Hub.

So long as these systems can learn IR signals and do macros that is my minimum requirement as I want the remote to learn the IR signals for the LEDs. I do have an IR repeater and a lot of blasters left over. This is also assuming my Mini has an IR receiver on it.


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

Nevo plus Nyko is $28, nowhere near $70. It learns and does macros. But learning is not the optimal solution. 

Again, you can't control X10 from any universal remote without an IR543 or Lutron equivalent.


----------



## hostage (Jul 27, 2004)

mdavej said:


> Nevo plus Nyko is $28, nowhere near $70. It learns and does macros. But learning is not the optimal solution.
> 
> Again, you can't control X10 from any universal remote without an IR543 or Lutron equivalent.


True thought the Nyko was $30 for some reason. What suggestions do you have instead of learning? The remote I have with the LEDs is pretty complex: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00WRDG9CQ?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o03_s00

Regarding the X10 and the PSC01, I took a second look at it, I can get it working by using the 12v trigger on my projector, though it looks like I would need a 12v relay to close the circuit for the PSC01, when the projector is off. It will reversing the purpose as I want the dehumidifier to be turned off not on when the projector turns on. So the remote would power the projector with the IR sensor and in turn the projector would turn off the dehumidifier with the psc01. The 12v trigger on the projector is normally used to trigger things like a automatic screen to lower when the projector is turned on and bring it up when the projector is off.

Edit: This actually might eliminate the powerswitch as a possibility as it looks like it activates with a 3-12v signal, as I would need to be an additional relay in front of it, this might be a deal killer. The relay would just be completing the circuit and would supply no voltage.


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

Everywhere I look, a Nyko Bluwave is around $12, even cheaper on eBay. A used one on Amazon is $9 shipped.

In the JP1 world (Nevo is a JP1 remote), we do learn the signals of a new device initially. But then we convert those learns to an actual device upgrade, meaning all the signals are perfect (unlike learns) and take up the memory of a single learn. We probably already have an upgrade for those lights.

Realize that with the Smart, there's nowhere to put all those light functions. You really need a remote with a lot more buttons or some kind of display.

A single DPDT relay would do everything. Use the normally open contacts for the screen and the normally closed ones for the humidifier.


----------



## hostage (Jul 27, 2004)

Is this what I need for IR?
http://www.amazon.com/Nyko-Technolo...&qid=1451682560&sr=8-2&keywords=nyko+infrared

I just ordered the Remote will take about 3 weeks to get in I guess. I will name it Dave.

Do you suggestions any specific relays?


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

hostage said:


> Is this what I need for IR?
> http://www.amazon.com/Nyko-Technolo...&qid=1451682560&sr=8-2&keywords=nyko+infrared
> 
> I just ordered the Remote will take about 3 weeks to get in I guess. I will name it Dave.
> ...


Perfect for the PS3. You still need something for X10, if that's what you decide to go with.

As far as relays go, I usually just find what I need on Mouser or ebay and build it. Last DPDT relay I bought was just a cheap ice cube and base for an irrigation pump. Just make sure whatever you get can handle the load. I have no idea how to ultimately drive it via IR.


----------



## PaulNEPats (Aug 11, 2007)

Harmony elite. Amazing remote that got me to finally upgrade from my harmony one. 

Sent from my Note 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## gespears (Aug 10, 2007)

mdavej said:


> Keep in mind also that the latest Harmony models have no skip buttons, something I use hundreds of times per day. You have to use different buttons, long presses or gestures, which is a deal breaker for me.


Most of the newer Harmonies have a FF and RR key that when used in the standard functionality you press it and if FFs or RRs and then if you hold it for a second, it skips forward or skips back.

But, you can change this functionality so that when you press it, it skips and when you hold it down it FFs or RRs. This functionality works much better for me because I use the skip much more than the FF or RR.


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

Yes, you can swap them. But that creates another mess with multiple presses for different speeds. No thanks.


----------



## gespears (Aug 10, 2007)

mdavej said:


> Yes, you can swap them. But that creates another mess with multiple presses for different speeds. No thanks.


I don't use FF or RR much at all so that's not really an issue for me or for most of my customers that utilize a harmony for their TiVos. If they do use the RR and FF buttons, they learn the one second press pretty quickly to change speeds.

Personally I use the TiVo peanut remote unless I have to utilize other components on my system, then I use the harmony.


----------



## Joe01880 (Feb 8, 2009)

My favorite universal remote was still the Harmony 670. It has the over all looks and feel of the "original" TiVo peanut and functionality plus it does what Harmony remote's do, worked everything else I needed it to do and did it well.
Although they can still be found, the performance of the Harmony One is hard to beat and they too can still be had at greatly reduced prices from what they cost when they first came out.
All that said, I agree with an above post, the convenience of the keyboard with the Pro Slide TiVo remote is really nice to have at hand, so is the RF.

Sent from my LG G4 using Tapatalk


----------



## hostage (Jul 27, 2004)

I was about to pull the trigger on the X10 PSC01 and buy a 12v relay, but then noticed the reviews had some concerns about quality/durable for the item. How is the IR543 and can it be used with the Nevo C2? If not the other two options are a relay to the Leads of the dehumidifier or see if I can have an excuse to play with Rasberry Pi.

I ordered the Blue Wave remote yesterday. Still waiting for the Nevo to get in the mail.


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

hostage said:


> I was about to pull the trigger on the X10 PSC01 and buy a 12v relay, but then noticed the reviews had some concerns about quality/durable for the item. How is the IR543 and can it be used with the Nevo C2? If not the other two options are a relay to the Leads of the dehumidifier or see if I can have an excuse to play with Rasberry Pi.
> 
> I ordered the Blue Wave remote yesterday. Still waiting for the Nevo to get in the mail.


As a long time X10 user, you already realize that everything X10 has ever made sucks. With that in mind, the IR543 is fine and works fine with any universal remote, including Nevo.

Why not just get an appliance module?


----------



## hostage (Jul 27, 2004)

mdavej said:


> As a long time X10 user, you already realize that everything X10 has ever made sucks. With that in mind, the IR543 is fine and works fine with any universal remote, including Nevo.
> 
> Why not just get an appliance module?


I have a half dozen of the appliance modules, just feel hesitant about spending $70 on a used part that might have issue.


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

hostage said:


> I have a half dozen of the appliance modules, just feel hesitant about spending $70 on a used part that might have issue.


I used one for 10 years. Like everything X10, it had occasional issues. Get a Lutron X10 gateway if you want something more reliable. But it's much more expensive than the 543.


----------



## hostage (Jul 27, 2004)

mdavej said:


> As a long time X10 user, you already realize that everything X10 has ever made sucks. With that in mind, the IR543 is fine and works fine with any universal remote, including Nevo.
> 
> Why not just get an appliance module?


K, I best offered one to $40 and got it 

Thanks for all the help so far!


----------



## ShoutingMan (Jan 6, 2008)

dianebrat said:


> I've never had a universal remote that beat the Tivo peanut, thus the universals almost always wind up in the drawer.


My Harmony is noticeably slower (response lag) than the standard TiVo Remote. The TiVo remote is a great design.

But the simplicity of an all-in-one remote, rather than juggling three remotes, wins out for me and also SAF.


----------



## mpnret (Dec 4, 2012)

I started using Harmony remotes back in the ReplayTV days and continued with them through the TiVo years. My latest 2 just sit in the video cabinet. Nothing beats a TiVo peanut (except maybe a TiVo slide pro). I bought a second TiVo peanut so both my wife and I can have one by our side and not fight over who gets stuck with the Harmony.


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

mpnret said:


> I started using Harmony remotes back in the ReplayTV days and continued with them through the TiVo years. My latest 2 just sit in the video cabinet. Nothing beats a TiVo peanut (except maybe a TiVo slide pro). I bought a second TiVo peanut so both my wife and I can have one by our side and not fight over who gets stuck with the Harmony.


I quite agree; if all I had was a single TiVo, the Slide Pro would be my favorite remote. Unfortunately I have multiple TiVos and several other video sources to manage, so I use my Harmony 890 most of the time.


----------



## hostage (Jul 27, 2004)

wow that was fast, I got the remote in the mail a day before it was supposed to get here. Still waiting on blue wave and the IR X10 adapter. I am following some instructions from: http://www.hifi-remote.com/wiki/index.php?title=Getting_started_with_Xsight_and_Nevo

Though I am unable to download the RM software.

I do notice there is a slight rattle noise, like something is lose inside...


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

You need to log in to download from hifi-remote. Or download from here:
http://sourceforge.net/projects/controlremote/files/latest/download?source=files

Slight rattle is normal (backlight switch). Big rattle could be broken battery door tab.


----------



## hostage (Jul 27, 2004)

mdavej said:


> You need to log in to download from hifi-remote. Or download from here:
> http://sourceforge.net/projects/controlremote/files/latest/download?source=files
> 
> Slight rattle is normal (backlight switch). Big rattle could be broken battery door tab.


Okay I got it installed, comodo didn't like it accessing my registry, though it is complete and looks like it is working for both EZ remote and the RM. I am going through the tutorial, but it looks a little bit more complicated than I was thinking.


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

Tutorial is out of date, but it's the best we've got. It's actually a lot simpler than it looks.


----------



## hostage (Jul 27, 2004)

mdavej said:


> Tutorial is out of date, but it's the best we've got. It's actually a lot simpler than it looks.


I was messing around with it and it seems the EZ web is easier, though I am guessing it comes at a cost of limitations? Though I added my Tivo, Sony receiver, and my projector and tested them. I am going to download that into RM and see if that makes it easier.


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

EZ is very, well, EZ. But I find it tedious to click through all of those questions, lists and choices. With RM, I can just go directly to what I want and add any function I want (if I know the codes). Think of RM as EZ in expert mode. But, yes, you must know what you're doing in order to use RM. It's not for beginners.

You should also be able to add the IR543 in EZ-RC.


----------



## hostage (Jul 27, 2004)

Cool figured out how to set the AV volume for all devices and set the clock...it is no longer blinking 12:00am

The control of it does seem a little convoluted, though my old man has one that has the exact same interface, though it is about 6+ years old, has RF, and cost him around $800. It is made by universal remote something.

How should I handle turning on the TV, receiver, and PS3/Tivo? Granted Tivo and PS3 will already be on or require manual turning on/off.

Edit: Side note the remote for the projector has an on and off button and it requires 2 pushes to turn the projector off.


----------



## hostage (Jul 27, 2004)

Wow, this isn't easy lol, though I am starting to get more of a hang of it. I was lucky and got the Blue Ray input of my receiver on the first try. After screwing around with some different codes trying to get "game" for xbox, i tried the learning function and it is 10x easier doing that way. This is giving me one hell of some exercise as my computer is on the 2nd floor and the HT is in the basement. ><

I am thinking o having the "power button" turn off and on both receiver and projector, though as BenQ 1070w has press twice to turn off, it makes it hard to macro as I don't know how to do it in a way it could work. If I could disable the double push requirement turn it off, it would be easy. I didn't see that in projector options. I know I can set either power on or off for both receiver and projector, that also is easy. Though that will only limit me to one option of off or on for the hard power button. I guess I could add a soft button to control both of those. Any suggestions?

Can the USB charge rechargeable batteries? This thing likes to eat batteries it looks like lol.


----------



## hostage (Jul 27, 2004)

Just an update to this thread as I guess many people will ask the same questions.

I like the Nevo C2 a lot right now, granted I wish I could recharge the battery with the USB cable. I killed 3 AAA batteries in one night messing with it so it loves batteries, though I think that was from the LCD staying on when I left it plugged into my computer. I switched to some high quality rechargeable and haven't killed them yet.

I am working on the software and I can see how this remote would fly over the heads of most people. I took mdavej's suggestion of the IR X10 and manage to have with the push of one button: Projector on, Receiver on, receiver input set to TiVo, Adjust LED lights, and turn off dehumidifier and air purifier. Still getting a hang of it, though I see it has a lot potential.

The TiVo Remote is easier for most lay people to use i.e. my wife. Though I think with very little instruction she will be able to understand how to use it.


----------

